

RubyConf; Why You Should Go Next Year and How to Convince Your Boss - ukd1
https://medium.com/on-coding/2f0da4944d9a

======
sashaeslami
I'm not a fan of conferences, but I'd pay 1600 to meet Yukihiro. Well written,
my buddy just forwarded it to his boss.

Can you describe byebug in short detail? / like a tagline?

~~~
ukd1
Debugging in Ruby 2

